# Electric vehicle sportscar rolling chasis & drive unit



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $202.50* (14 Bids)
End Date: Saturday Sep-15-2007 12:15:20 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

